# The Venture Brothers



## sateva9822 (Feb 12, 2008)

So, did they ever make a season 3?

Answer=YES. 
Thank you Eevee


Am I the only on who loves that show?


----------



## Eevee (Feb 13, 2008)

Yes; right now the estimate for airing is June, due to production delays.


----------



## Landis (Feb 14, 2008)

That show is actually one of the most popular on adult swim. It always get put in production hell though.


----------



## Esplender (Feb 14, 2008)

Brock dies in season 3.


----------



## AlexX (Feb 14, 2008)

Esplender said:
			
		

> Brock dies in season 3.


He died before, too.

But then he got better.


----------



## Otlab (Feb 14, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> Am I the only on who loves that show?


I've only seen a few episodes, but from what I saw, it seems like some quality entertainment. 

I should buy the first season or two on DVD.


----------



## Nexxi (Feb 19, 2008)

Everyone has practically died.  Even Dean and Hank are clones of the original clones that died.== And just to remind everyone Brok Sampson is the most hardcore bad AMF ever! LOL I love Venture Brothers =^.^=


----------



## Foggy (Mar 17, 2008)

omg, its like my favorite show! I love doing the voices for 21 and 24 but can't seem to get the Monarch down. 

Have seasons 1 and 2 on DVD, best scene is season 2, episode 2 intro when the henchmen gear up to go back to action.


----------



## sateva9822 (Mar 17, 2008)

Froggy your awsome!
21 and 24 are 2 of my favorite characters 

#1. doctor girl friend
#2. 21/24
#3.Dr.Venture
#4.The Monarch 
#5.Molotov Cocktease


----------



## Nightingalle (Mar 17, 2008)

Best show ever.

Seriously.

I don't think there's a character I don't like.  

I loooove Pete White.  Albino = <3


----------



## chrysolithos (Apr 1, 2008)

Totaly best show ever. I grew up watching Jonny Quest. Venture Bros. is pure WIN.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm not crazy about it (the animation style, among other things), but it's definitely watchable.  And yeah, Brock is awesome.

"They hit me with a _truck_."


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 1, 2008)

I love the show. It's just soooo wrong. GO TEAM VENTURE!


----------



## sateva9822 (Apr 1, 2008)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> I'm not crazy about it (the animation style, among other things), but it's definitely watchable.  And yeah, Brock is awesome.
> 
> "They hit me with a _truck_."



I felt that way to, the animation could be much better. Then I though, well it 'IS' the best looking adult swim show. I sit on the fence with it though... I love the animation but at the same time theres so many bad and obvious errors in it. Though at least the guys who wright it take it upon themselves to correct as much as they can. It helped me figure out how to draw hands, thick arms and abs better

Not that I have watched any ways. 
There is no Adult Swim in Canada, even the website that shows the episodes wont play on my computer it give me a gay message saying "Hello International Buddy, blah blah"


----------



## Thietogreth (Apr 1, 2008)

VB FTW X3!!!!!  I'd have to say my favorite character, for some reason, is Docter Orhpious then it moves on to Brock then 41,42 then every other character in the series in random order =3


----------



## Beastcub (Apr 2, 2008)

that show is just so fun!
watching random crap on boomerang made me like the show all the better with how it critizies old action cartoons. and i love DR girlfriend i mean the voice just ads so freaken much to the character! my fave epidsode has to be when they went to mexico and in the end dr venture takes one of each of the boys kidneys! 
brock's character is friggen win!
and the monarch is funny, i love him! and his lackys they keep showing, the fat one is funny.

venture brothers and robot chicken are the only adult swim originals that are really worth watching!


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 2, 2008)

sateva9822 said:
			
		

> ...well it 'IS' the best looking adult swim show.



It may be the best-looking show produced by Williams Street, but it's not the best-looking show on Adult Swim in general.


----------



## Alex Cross (Apr 2, 2008)

Williams Street has a problem taking premade cutout animations and use them in different contexts with plots that are severely underdeveloped. I love the Venture Brothers because it shows that Williams Street actually put effort into it. It takes on more of that comic book, psuedo-suspense theme that really makes the humor a lot more amusing.


----------

